# Kid is bottle fed/ too thin and not sure on age



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

UPDATE: Thank you to everyone that replied to this post. June Bug was taken to a wildlife ranch today and placed in a temporary pen until they introduced him to the others. I was heartbroken when he was separated from us. He cried out for us and I am sure continued to long after we were gone. I shed many tears today but I am hopeful that this was the best decision. He will be in the company of goats, axis deer, llamas, camels, capybaras, peacocks, ostrich, emu and the list goes on and on. They get many acres to roam on and they are kept by ranch hands and vets. My concern was that the others won't accept him since he was bottle-fed and raised by humans. He is still being bottle fed and the old man said he would see if one of the other moms would adopt him (that did not seem like it was a good idea to me...) I am so torn right now that honestly...I am seriously considering fixing my backyard and getting him back. I think it's because I miss him and worked so hard to get his stomach normal. I am nervous he will get depressed and have stomach issues now that everything is changing. I feel so selfish wanting him back when I think being there is best for him. 
If I can give it a week maybe I will feel differently. We will be visiting him this week to see how he is adjusting. Yes... I think ONE GOAT just drove me to the crazy house. ;/ THOUGHTS?

_________________________________________________________

To start this off I must explain that I have never owned a goat or really much in the ways of farm animals. This came about by pure accident. My husband was driving a long route home from a jobsite in another town when he saw a baby goat about to run into the hwy. He honked and it jumped back into the weeds. He was able to pull over and slowly reverse until he could see it again then he walked over and picked up the screaming kid. What a surprise to receive when he arrived home! My goodness! He said he drove around for a bit thinking there was a farm nearby but there was nothing. It is assumed it must have fallen out of a truck or something.


I scoured the internet for info. He looks like a Nubian Boer mix from what I can tell. He still had his umbilical cord and needed to be bottle fed. We gave him MannaPro Colostrum for the first few bottles. Then I read somewhere to give them whole cow's milk. He was doing fine on that-- actually put on weight and had pretty normal fecal production. Then we went to the vet and all hell broke loose. She said for me to get him off cow's milk and get him onto a milk replacer (Grade A Ultra24). We did so slowly making the transition to the replacer. He isn't as healthy anymore. I didn't seem like she knew much about goats to be honest. He went from having scours like crazy (expected with a change in diet from what i understand) to being constipated after being given Pepto Bismol to help the scours stop. He was also taken off milk for a bit and only had water and baking soda to rinse him out or something. I was also told to give him an ounce of wesson oil in his milk to make him poop when he was constipated...boy did that start the waterfalls. scary. He keeps going back and forth between rock hard black pellets and mucousy green/brown blobs. We have had him for a little over 3 weeks and we think he is a day or 2 older than originally thought. 

Note: We live in the city. We have him in the house. He is living with a Great Dane at the moment. Our other dog (a Malamute) would love to have him for supper unless my husband is there. So basically he has been climbing every bed, table and cabinet in our house. He is constantly finding cables and wires (kids bedrooms) to chew on. We originally had him in diapers but his umbilical cord got infected and so now we have to try to catch him before he goes into pee stance and run him outside. He is beginning to understand what outside is for though. He loves going through our mail and finding paper towels to try to munch on. I wish I hadn't taken him to that vet...everything has been crazy since and I have been obsessed with finding answers online but all the info is so conflicting. He has had his first anti-toxoid shot. He has also had some bactricillin shots for the umbilical cord mess.

I am going crazy. I love him but this is insane and only going to get worse I assume. My husband wants to keep him and maybe have the kids show it in 4-H (which I barely knew existed until now). His horns are coming in now. I told my husband that I think we should find a farm for him. To show him means he will have his horns burned off and he will need to be castrated, right? He has beautiful markings so I think he would make a good stud. He loves being rocked to sleep and he comes to bed with me every night. I wouldn't want him sent anywhere they will make a meal of him. I am so torn. 

What are your thoughts/??? Sorry such a long post


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Your vet was WRONG! Obviously not experienced with livestock!
You were right originally, whole cow's milk is just fine for goats, they thrive on it.
Milk replacer, on the other hand, has been known to kill goats and other livestock.
You need to start him on probiotics and get back on the cow's milk.
You should be feeding about 10-12% his body weight in milk per day, just get his weight in ounces, multiply by 0.10-0.12 and divide by the number of feedings per day to get the proper amount to feed.

I hope everything goes well for you!!!


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

OK-- so do I just mix the whole milk in little by little to the milk replacer? I have been watering it down (half a bottle of mixed replacer to half water) 

He also has very little interest in hay or grain. Not sure what to do about that. I keep offering but he would rather eat mail. ;/

Thanks!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes go back to the whole cow's milk. How much is he getting a day? At three weeks my kids would be up to about 16 ounces three or four times a day. 
I know a lot of people use the 10-12% formula, but a lot more people, me included, have found it insufficient. 
He's an adorable little kid.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Do you have a pen of something that his is contained in quite a bit? If so, just leave hay, grain and water in there all the time. Eventually he will try a taste.
And yes, I'd mix part replacer part cows milk building up to total cow milk in three days or so.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Hes adorable! I would keep him if you have the room for a goat or two. They are herd animals and will not do well without another! Good Luck...:cheers:


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

We are going to get a pen for him soon-- right now he takes walks in the backyard. When we have to leave the house without him he stays in the bathroom. That wasn't a big deal for awhile until he learned how to scale the toilet and then found himself on the sink cabinet...stuck and screaming for help. LOL now it is a bit harder to leave him at all. Our neighbors probably think we are abusing a child. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, get him back on cows milk! I like to pour off about 3 cups (give or take) of the whole cows milk, add 1 can of evaporated milk and 1 cup of whole butter milk (for more fat), and sometimes I add a couple egg yolks for more protein. Mark the jug or add food coloring so you guys don't drink it :lol: 

If he's 3 weeks old now, he's ready for his coccidia treatment/prevention. Do you have any feed stores around you? They'll usually have Corid, or Sulmet.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I agree with the whole cow milk! No more colostrum replacer that is only good for the first 24 hrs. After they don't absorb it.
You can give him a generous pinch or two of probiotic powder in each bottle.
A pinch of baking soda if you haven't gotten probiotics yet.
We use the cattle probiotics that come in a blue & white container.
Don't fret about hay grain or water at this stage. He will eventually figure it out.
For disbudding it needs to be done very soon, this week. Call around to anyone with goats in your area they will help you and not charge an arm & a leg. And ditch that vet.
Honestly I would not keep him under any circumstances as a future stud.
He sure is a darling!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you allowed to keep goats in your yard where you live? I think I would find a miniature goat to keep him company if you are. One big and one little wouldn't be too bad a pair. 

I'm not seeing any Boer in that little guy... He looks like a purebred Nubian to me.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Unless you move to a farm, I'd not recommend keeping him for a stud. Bucks stink very, very VERY, bad in the fall and the city council would probably kick him out due to neighbor complaints. 
Good luck with him!


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Are you allowed to keep goats in your yard where you live? I think I would find a miniature goat to keep him company if you are. One big and one little wouldn't be too bad a pair.
> 
> I'm not seeing any Boer in that little guy... He looks like a purebred Nubian to me.


Wow- that's pretty neat. A purebred Nubian  I don't know much about goats but it sounds fancy. LOL

a mini sounds fun! I will look into it.

recently found out we CAN have them in the city with a permit. So we won't have to keep him a secret forever if we decide we want to keep him. hahaha

I don't see us moving to a farm anytime in near future...though it is a dream for my husband. It's probably why he felt the need to rescue this baby...he has it in his blood to be a rancher or something.


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

Ranger1 said:


> Unless you move to a farm, I'd not recommend keeping him for a stud. Bucks stink very, very VERY, bad in the fall and the city council would probably kick him out due to neighbor complaints.
> Good luck with him!


 Yes- I've heard. My thought was not to keep him as a stud but to find a farm that would consider him handsome enough not to send him off to be butchered. I don't really know the odds on that.


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

Ranger1 said:


> Unless you move to a farm, I'd not recommend keeping him for a stud. Bucks stink very, very VERY, bad in the fall and the city council would probably kick him out due to neighbor complaints.
> Good luck with him!





Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, get him back on cows milk! I like to pour off about 3 cups (give or take) of the whole cows milk, add 1 can of evaporated milk and 1 cup of whole butter milk (for more fat), and sometimes I add a couple egg yolks for more protein. Mark the jug or add food coloring so you guys don't drink it :lol:
> 
> If he's 3 weeks old now, he's ready for his coccidia treatment/prevention. Do you have any feed stores around you? They'll usually have Corid, or Sulmet.


I have to drive almost an hour to get to the one that actually know stuff about goats. is the corid another shot? I hate giving shots...I feel like I am not very good at it and I am just torturing him. he needs the second anti-toxoid shot this week as well.


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, get him back on cows milk! I like to pour off about 3 cups (give or take) of the whole cows milk, add 1 can of evaporated milk and 1 cup of whole butter milk (for more fat), and sometimes I add a couple egg yolks for more protein. Mark the jug or add food coloring so you guys don't drink it :lol:
> 
> If he's 3 weeks old now, he's ready for his coccidia treatment/prevention. Do you have any feed stores around you? They'll usually have Corid, or Sulmet.


I have to drive almost an hour to get to the one that actually know stuff about goats. is the corid or sulmet another shot? I hate giving shots...I feel like I am not very good at it and I am just torturing him. he needs the second anti-toxoid shot this week as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Shots can be hard or easy depending on how you do it. With vaccines just give under skin the over the ribs on his side. Use new a 22 gauge needle.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

No, the Cocci preventative (Corid and sulmet) is not a shot-it's given orally. I like to use herbs for it. If you are interested I'll send you the recipe and directions for use.


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

Ranger1 said:


> No, the Cocci preventative (Corid and sulmet) is not a shot-it's given orally. I like to use herbs for it. If you are interested I'll send you the recipe and directions for use.


Yes please-- good to know it isn't another shot


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Shots can be hard or easy depending on how you do it. With vaccines just give under skin the over the ribs on his side. Use new a 22 gauge needle.


 They gave me a 16 gauge needle for the bacitrillin-- omg. it was HUGE and had to go into the neck muscle. he screamed so bad. it was NOT fun.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nothing has to go into muscle except hormones... Just nod politely at the vet and then come ask us :lol:


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Nothing has to go into muscle except hormones... Just nod politely at the vet and then come ask us :lol:


Oh no. So it was torture.  I kept telling myself I was saving him...I had to do it.

I don't think I will go back to the vet.


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

nancy d said:


> Yes I agree with the whole cow milk! No more colostrum replacer that is only good for the first 24 hrs. After they don't absorb it.
> You can give him a generous pinch or two of probiotic powder in each bottle.
> A pinch of baking soda if you haven't gotten probiotics yet.
> We use the cattle probiotics that come in a blue & white container.
> ...


I can't seem to find anyone for disbudding help. several people told me that it was against nature to disbud. I know that if he is going to be shown he would have to be disbudded. I don't even know if he is the kind of goat that CAN be shown at a 4H event or not. Are there rules about type?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Nothing has to go into muscle except hormones... Just nod politely at the vet and then come ask us :lol:


Amen!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah 16 gauge is huge for a goat. I always use 20 gauge. 
The cocci preventative is here.

*1 tsp ginger
*1 tsp cloves
*1 tsp slippery elm
*1/8 tsp cayenne
*1/2 tsp cinnamon

I give a pinch for ten pounds, 1/8 tsp for 20 pounds, 1/2 tsp for 50 and you usually don't have to go beyond that. By the time they are 50 pounds, they usually don't need it anymore. And this dose is given 2-3 times a week. 

You can double or triple the recipe if you want. And make sure to get herbs from a credible source. Grocery store herbs usually aren't that great.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

About_a_GOAT said:


> I can't seem to find anyone for disbudding help. several people told me that it was against nature to disbud. I know that if he is going to be shown he would have to be disbudded. I don't even know if he is the kind of goat that CAN be shown at a 4H event or not. Are there rules about type?


Every 4-H show at every fair is different. So you'd have to look at the rules for each particular show. Most of the ones we show in want us to show registered goats. But our "fussiest" fair just opened a category for unregistered goats to be shown. It can't hurt to look at the rules. Most fairs post their premium/show rules online.


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

Ranger1 said:


> Yeah 16 gauge is huge for a goat. I always use 20 gauge.
> The cocci preventative is here.
> 
> *1 tsp ginger
> ...


Now...when you say herbs-- what do you mean? Like herbs that we cook with? dried herbs? This is the actual cocci preventative or what to put with it after I buy something called cocci preventative? sorry-- stupid question...it's just all new to me and I don't want to assume I understand it right off. 
And when you say you give them a pinch--- how so? into the bottle?


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Well it looks like you've had a lot of great help here! I do have an opinion on the horns ONLY because of your situation as a house pet. I have both horned and non. 

I do have very similar situation with my first goat, some 15 years ago. My mom 'rescued' it on a sheep farm. I came home from a long day at work to find a baby goat tied to a tree on my front yard. 

Long story short, they are herding animals and you do need to consider the life time of the goat. I did bad and didn't get him a companion until it was too,late. He thought he was a dog and did very bad things with his horns. So please find a vet that will burn the horns, your window is short so do it ASAP. We have one that will do it for 25 dollars. Call around and get quotes. I will give all the bad stuff I did which I thought was good if you are interested. 

Again great advice above, but please go ahead and burn those horns and get him another mini goat companion ( hopefully young and no horns) as soon as you can.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry for all the errors in my message I am dealing with crying babies but really wanted to express your window for burning is SO short so try to get those quotes and apt. ASAP.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

About_a_GOAT said:


> Now...when you say herbs-- what do you mean? Like herbs that we cook with? dried herbs? This is the actual cocci preventative or what to put with it after I buy something called cocci preventative? sorry-- stupid question...it's just all new to me and I don't want to assume I understand it right off.
> And when you say you give them a pinch--- how so? into the bottle?


Yes it is the same plant as what you cook with. However, I said grocery store herbs may not be good because although they have the flavor for cooking, often they don't have the medicinal qualities as herbs you buy elsewhere. Yes this would be the actual cocci preventative-if you decide to go this route. Otherwise you go to the feed store and get the Corid or Sulmet and give him that. Yep, I just put it into their bottles.


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

goatylisa said:


> Well it looks like you've had a lot of great help here! I do have an opinion on the horns ONLY because of your situation as a house pet. I have both horned and non.
> 
> I do have very similar situation with my first goat, some 15 years ago. My mom 'rescued' it on a sheep farm. I came home from a long day at work to find a baby goat tied to a tree on my front yard.
> 
> ...


I am interested in your experience with the goat -- I could use all the info possible! Right now he thinks he is one of us....he sits in my lap and falls asleep. he sleeps next to me in bed. he can jump over just about everything now-- so until we get his pen he is almost uncontainable (is that a word? seems wrong...incontainable? ugh idk) He calls for me and follows me everywhere-- or my daughter. He doesn't bother with the boys in the house,,,it is kindof funny.


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

Ranger1 said:


> Yes it is the same plant as what you cook with. However, I said grocery store herbs may not be good because although they have the flavor for cooking, often they don't have the medicinal qualities as herbs you buy elsewhere. Yes this would be the actual cocci preventative-if you decide to go this route. Otherwise you go to the feed store and get the Corid or Sulmet and give him that. Yep, I just put it into their bottles.


But I am thinking your recipe is better because it is natural vs a manufactured chemical or something? so I could get the right herbs from... lol I live in the city-- should I be going to a farmers market? or Whole foods might have it-- or no?


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I had Casey in our house at first and then redid our garage with TV (for me) and lounge chairs. It was a completely child proof garage and we spent lots and lots of time together. My husband was very tolerant but it got pretty rediculous with the screaming (goat calling) when I didn't come out as expected every evening after work. So I finally gave in and bought the nearest and most expensive Pygmy I could find. Casey hated outdoor pens, he hated the NEW barn we had put up for him. He only wanted to be with humans. He ended up slowly growing horns that were curled. He gouged and chalenged doors, glass doors, the dog (stitches on both) and eventually breaking the other goats leg because he learned to use his horns really well. Let me tell you 'normal' goats don't feel as confident running a household and trying to kill their pen mates. He was so insane with jealousy and the need to be with humans he would scream or go into anxiety mode and lose chest hair. I remember one weekend trip away he had bald spots all over his chest from pure anxiety that we left. He spent the time pacing the fence line and calling for us. The caretaker couldn't do anything to help, it was so sad. 
So that is the short story, I hope you don't have to go through the same thing as us. Get him a young, tame, hornless goat, castrate and keep him as an outdoor pet. I know there are people on here that will or may disagree. That's fine... There are also people that keep indoor chickens with diapers. These are just my opinions and my choices. I have learned most everything with goats the hard way.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Where in South Texas are you About a Goat? I have an excellent goat vet here if you need one.

Your little guy is beautiful!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A Nubian wether is going to mature to about 200 lbs. Way too big to be a safe house pet. 
Peggy Sue is the only house goat I know of on this forum and she is a petite 30 lb Pygmy. Even with her tiny size and training, her owner has to watch her closely with certain people.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

A whole foods store would be a great place to find them. I order mine online from Amazon (the brand is starwest botanicals) because we live in a rural area and no health/whole food stores are around.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He sure is cute...but I agree with Jill. A 200 lb goat is not a house pet, and if he gets used to it now, he will be VERY unhappy when he has to go outside. I also believe a goat should be a goat....and hang out with other goats.That's how they are happiest IMO. I'd get him wethered, get him a buddy and have them both outside...in a barn.
Don't get me wrong, I love spending time with my goats too...outside.I cannot even imagine the stink and extra work it would be to keep him inside...he'd be tearing the house apart when he gets older.
Good luck with him ...he sure is a cutie


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

wwfarm said:


> Where in South Texas are you About a Goat? I have an excellent goat vet here if you need one.
> 
> Your little guy is beautiful!


We are in San Antonio


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

Goatylisa

Wow...you have me nervous. At this point he calls for me constantly. If he hears a door shut and can't see me he starts the sirens. It has become an issue and we are only 3 weeks in...

I am not sure I should keep him now- being that the backyard belongs to the Great Dane and Malamute -- I don't think they will want to permanently share the yard with a goat...much less 2 goats. 

I guess I will have to start looking for a home for him--- hoping my husband agrees. He is starry-eyed over having our kids raise a goat and putting it in fairs and stuff. I am just like.....in what barn is this happening? lol We already used a bedroom as a makeshift barn when we first got him until my stepson came home from his mom's-- boy, he was not happy about that! :think:


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

NyGoatMom said:


> He sure is cute...but I agree with Jill. A 200 lb goat is not a house pet, and if he gets used to it now, he will be VERY unhappy when he has to go outside. I also believe a goat should be a goat....and hang out with other goats.That's how they are happiest IMO. I'd get him wethered, get him a buddy and have them both outside...in a barn.
> Don't get me wrong, I love spending time with my goats too...outside.I cannot even imagine the stink and extra work it would be to keep him inside...he'd be tearing the house apart when he gets older.
> Good luck with him ...he sure is a cutie


understood...I am heeding the warnings TY


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

goathiker said:


> A Nubian wether is going to mature to about 200 lbs. Way too big to be a safe house pet.
> Peggy Sue is the only house goat I know of on this forum and she is a petite 30 lb Pygmy. Even with her tiny size and training, her owner has to watch her closely with certain people.


I am starting to imagine the problems that are bound to arise. :/


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I am so happy your husband rescued this little guy and that you are such caring people! I have to tell you (at least in my area) the only 4h class he could go in would be a market dairy wether (which translates to goat meat)...... I agree with so many - he is adorable now, but at 200 lbs think of him and what is best in the long run.... I raise Nubians and there is no way I would consider any of them a house pet.
Perhaps someone is looking to replace a goat buddy - I know you will miss him, but he will be a happier goat with a goat buddy and someone who can care for him when he matures.
Good luck!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Perhaps just find a home for the full sized baby goat and spend some time putting up a little shed and pen for a pair of Pygmies. These can be shown in 4-H and are a much better size for town goats.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a size reference for you, the white goat is 200 lbs, the black is only 160 lbs. I'm 5' 4".


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Here's a size reference for you, the white goat is 200 lbs, the black is only 160 lbs. I'm 5' 4".


That's BIG. Our Great Dane weighs 170-- so he would be bigger than that. Geez. I think we will be looking around for a home for him.


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

goatblessings said:


> I am so happy your husband rescued this little guy and that you are such caring people! I have to tell you (at least in my area) the only 4h class he could go in would be a market dairy wether (which translates to goat meat)...... I agree with so many - he is adorable now, but at 200 lbs think of him and what is best in the long run.... I raise Nubians and there is no way I would consider any of them a house pet.
> Perhaps someone is looking to replace a goat buddy - I know you will miss him, but he will be a happier goat with a goat buddy and someone who can care for him when he matures.
> Good luck!


Thanks. Yes-- He would have been a goner- he was stuck in a median between an access rd and the hwy...about to run into traffic (80 mph- yes we have that speed in TX) and he would have been flattened like so many other animals on that stretch. Aside from that-- the following day my husband had to go back and he saw the huge mowers clearing the area he was in. He probably would have run away but into traffic most likely. I think we definitely saved him. I will be looking for a home for him for sure.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so happy you are making the right decision. It's a tough one but think of it as the next step to his rescue adventure. 

Your dogs sound pretty awesome, you already have your hands full. Your husband sounds like a sweet father too.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

About a Goat

I am in Laredo. We have a wonderful vet in Falfurrias that takes care of all my large animals. It might be a little too far for you though.

If you need a home for your little guy I will be happy to provide one for him. I raise meat goats but I do have a couple of Nubians that I breed at request. I also have quite a few rescue goats and he would have a wonderful home. Just let me know.


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

wwfarm said:


> About a Goat
> 
> I am in Laredo. We have a wonderful vet in Falfurrias that takes care of all my large animals. It might be a little too far for you though.
> 
> If you need a home for your little guy I will be happy to provide one for him. I raise meat goats but I do have a couple of Nubians that I breed at request. I also have quite a few rescue goats and he would have a wonderful home. Just let me know.


Thank you for offering! That is so kind of you.  I am glad that I found this group-- I never thought I would have an account on a goat forum-- but I am glad this happened. Total respect to all of you that raise these munchkins.

As for a place for him-- I think I found him one nearby! There is a guy that has a lot of exotic wildlife and he said he would take him and get him a friend. He has a large animal vet that checks on all of his animals so I think it will all work out. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

That's great! Sounds like he will have a wonderful home--thanks to you!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have had Malamutes for years. NEVER, ever, trust a Malamute around a goat.

I agree-whole milk if you can do it. 

Disbudding and wethering is best of you are planning to keep him as a pet. See if you can find dairy goat people around, chances are they will be able to help you with both.

My bottle kids are always raised with whole goat milk ( I do use kid milk replacer mixed in if I am low on milk). Each bottle is 20 ounces and they can drink as much of that as they want at a time 4-5 times a day. I add a bit of baking soda in 1 bottle a day, usually the first bottle of the day.

Eating solid food tends to take a bit longer with bottle kids because they are not around other goats to show them how. Maybe the Great Dane will show him how? My Alaskan Husky loves the goats and is a great teacher for them. He has them eating grain by 2 weeks of age!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Yay that's awesome you found a good home!!!


----------



## About_a_GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

UPDATED in original post! THANK YOU to everyone


----------

